
See the Web Site, Buy the Book - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/25/books/review/Sullivan-t.html
======
goodkarma
>> But do book sites really help sell books? As in so much of publishing, no
one quite knows.

How could it not?

~~~
foulmouthboy
It's just like any form of marketing. It's can be difficult to prove that
somebody bought a book because of the book's website. From the tone of the
article, it doesn't seem like many publishers have really tried that hard to
do a really good web analytics implementation to find more information.

Also, the website could be really ugly or offensive, which could scare off a
potential impulse buy.

